# Bimba with kittens



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

She is such a sweet mother :) 
Pictures are a little big dark, i will try to make better ones when the sun comes in!!











.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Bimba with kitten*

Those kittens are adorable. And Mum, too  

seashell


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Those are so beautiful. Please show us pictures of the kittens as they age! It would be so neat to see the transformation.


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

A little bit more light in this picture.
So many colours my kittens... :shock: ... They make a rainbow  

Of course i will show you pictures when they age! <<))


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh gosh, they are adorable!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are all so cute, and the babies are the whole rainbow almost. I must say that basket looks quite cozy for them!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Aww how cute. It's been awhile since kittens have been born on the forum that I'm aware of. How many did she have?


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh how precious! :) Mommy is a cutie as well.


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Heather102180 said:


> ... How many did she have?


She had *F*O*U*R* beautiful babies!!! >><< >><<

Thank you all for your nice messages  i am as proud as a mother with her children would be!! :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

There* is* a rainbow of kittens! I love them. I can't wait to watch them as they grow. That tuxedo kitten is for me! I was the midwife. Of course you were the doctor, so you get first choice. They are adorable.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

They are so precious, Bimba looks like a good mommy. I hope to see more pics soon!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How adorable!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

What great pictures, the babies are oh, so cute!!!

Bimba looks like she's a great mom!!!


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

*YOU MAY WATCH BUT NOT TOUCH!!! *8) 










*LOVELY LITTLE FACES * :) 










*TOTAL RELAX... *


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

awww...what adorable little kitties. can't wait till they open their eyes!  

btw, is that swheat scoop litter in the picture?


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry meowmix i really don't understand what is "swheat scoop"  Anyway no litter, i change towel every day, i try to keep the basket as cleen as possible! 
Maybe you mean the umbilicus cord of the black kitten? Should i cut it off??


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is too much for me! I just want to hold one! (or two, or more!) And keep them....


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

They are so cute! Thank you so much for posting some pictures! I was getting impatient.  How are they doing? 

I can't stop looking at these pictures....cute babies.  And mom is beautiful too!


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

AnnaR6 said:


> Sorry meowmix i really don't understand what is "swheat scoop"  Anyway no litter, i change towel every day, i try to keep the basket as cleen as possible!
> Maybe you mean the umbilicus cord of the black kitten? Should i cut it off??


lol, nvm then.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Anna, Meowmix is talking about the litter in Bimba's litter box. There are some new scoopable litters that are not made of clay. Swheat scoopable is one of them.

Also, lol is Laughing out loud and nvm means never mind!  

Meowmix, Anna is from Switzerland, so I thought it would be best to translate!


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the translation Jeanie  
Anyway, that litterbox, I always leave it there for emergencies, but Bimba doesn't want to use it. She prefers to go outside. And she only uses the litterbox to play with the little "stones" :? 

The kittens are growing so fast! I promise some more pictures as soon as the open their little eyes


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Anna, Meowmix is talking about the litter in Bimba's litter box. There are some new scoopable litters that are not made of clay. Swheat scoopable is one of them.
> 
> Also, lol is Laughing out loud and nvm means never mind!
> 
> Meowmix, Anna is from Switzerland, so I thought it would be best to translate!


thanks for helping me out jeanie, i didn't realize that she's in switzerland. thanks again. sorry for not being more clear annar6.


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Help me find out, what color is this one...* :shock: :shock:  










*They are growing so fast... *


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

So cute!


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Awww! Those little faces, too cute!


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

HELLO EVERYBODY!!  

We opened our eyes! Aren't we beautiful?? :wink:


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Hooray!!! They are even more adorable!!!


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh, they are just so sweet!!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I love the look on mother's face - she is so affectionate..congratulations - thay are all so beautiful!


----------



## sashywashy (Mar 16, 2004)

aawwwwww!!! so adorable, i wish they were mine! and bimba is a cutie too!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That one that you held up looks like a tortie. Congrats on having cute kitties and a healthy mom, you must feel great right now. 

Please excuse me for not knowing, but is Bimba a certain breed of cat? If she is and you are a breeder, then please ignore what I'm about to say. If you aren't a breeder, please get her spayed for her own health (much decreased chance of getting cancer) as well as for all the unwanted kittens in shelters.


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

No Forjazz, I don't think bimba is a certain breed of cat. I have no idea to be honest... When I found her in a field, I think she was born about ten days before, her mommy abandoned her, I picked her up, I was sure she was dead, but then I noticed she was still breathing... and that's where it all starded :wink: 
Anyway, I don't think she's a breed, look at the babies, looks like they have nothing to do with mommy :shock:  

(of course I will get her spayed! 5 cats are enough!)

*MOMMY*










*BABIES*


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Good for you for rescuing Bimba, she is a lovely cat and her babies are darling!!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

AnnaR6 said:


> No Forjazz, I don't think bimba is a certain breed of cat. I have no idea to be honest... When I found her in a field, I think she was born about ten days before, her mommy abandoned her, I picked her up, I was sure she was dead, but then I noticed she was still breathing... and that's where it all starded :wink:
> Anyway, I don't think she's a breed, look at the babies, looks like they have nothing to do with mommy :shock:
> 
> (of course I will get her spayed! 5 cats are enough!)
> ...


That's great to hear! And what a great cat owner to keep 5 cats -- bless you! Bimba will thank you. What a happy family - -that's so exciting! As far as her babies -- I'd say they have a lot to do with her! She's a muted tortie and she had a tortie baby -- and it's very common for torties to make tabby babies, and she has two of those as well! Torties are one of those cats with lots of different things in them, so it's perfectly normal for them to make all different kinds of babies.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, my, they're sweet! And I see that "my" babies are living in a palace! I guess that's the VIP birthing room. I also think the kitten you showed was a tortie! More pictures as they grow, please!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> Oh, my, they're sweet! And I see that "my" babies are living in a palace! I guess that's the VIP birthing room.


NO kidding! *I* wanna sleep in there! ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........


----------



## TiggysMum (Apr 22, 2004)

The black/ginger kitten looks like a tortie to me too  here is my neighbour's cat 'Tia', she looks similar in colour:


----------

